# Spousal dispute



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I am asking TLF for a ruling on this dispute.

The lawn was damaged by reckless and negligent driving. I've accused my loving wife of this egregious offense.

I will testify that this is new damage that did not exist last night. I noticed it immediately as she returned from the grocery store.

She denies any involvement.

Exhibit A: 
Damaged turf.



Exhibit B:
Close up of damage. Clearly showing fresh damage. 


Exhibit C:
Forensic scientist recreation of driving trajectory. 


The prosecution rests.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Guilty. Maximum sentence due to the soft ground conditions.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> The lawn was damaged by reckless and negligent driving. I've accused my loving wife of this egregious offense.


Wrong. The lawn was damaged by reckless placement of seeds. It is clear that the driveway should be wider and not have grass in that area. Neither your wife or UPS/FedEx delivery are at fault here. Another option is to buy her a self driving car (eg. Tesla) so the car can maneuver in that driveway.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Appears to have happened when she left the house not upon her return, they all leave the house like a bat outta hell and do the most damage when they are going somewhere.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

After further discussion, it turns out this is my fault.
I parked the Subaru in the wrong spot, forcing the wife to take the first space. She is certain that making that turn in the minivan, without driving on the grass, is obviously impossible. 
Maybe she can make it up to me tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> After further discussion, it turns out this is my fault.
> I parked the Subaru in the wrong spot, forcing the wife to take the first space. She is certain that making that turn in the minivan, without driving on the grass, is obviously impossible.
> Maybe she can make it up to me tonight. :thumbup:


you merely needed to stop at the first sentence and we all understood!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> She is certain that making that turn in the minivan, without driving on the grass, is obviously impossible.


Let me know if you would like to call me as an expert witness and testify. As an auto mechanic, I can verify that the 18.35' turning radius on that minivan should be sufficient to maneuver into that parking space without any injury to the grass. If you supply an aerial view with measurements of the driveway, I will be able to confirm.


----------

